# Where is a good Amp Repair Place in the GTA (preferably mississauga)



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I definitely blew something at last nights gig on my head haha. What can you do. 
Sounded good through my Cab though, so i need to have it turned up more often.
Anyway, anyone know of a good amp technician near mississauga? 
it makes noises when the volume is fully up, like white noise. clean and dirty channels. 
Let me know guys.
-Tom


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bump to the Top!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

there is a great guy on lakeshore, right across from "the guitar shop" in port credit

called "Alpha Electronics"

he is a licensed fender repair guy, he's worked on a couple amps I have

also has a ton of hifi audio & video stuff in his shop, he can fix pretty much anything

phone number: 905 271 6828

google map link:

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&ie...&fb=1&cid=8186366639726018144&li=lmd&z=14&t=m


----------



## FortinAmps (Oct 10, 2008)

TDeneka said:


> I definitely blew something at last nights gig on my head haha. What can you do.
> Sounded good through my Cab though, so i need to have it turned up more often.
> Anyway, anyone know of a good amp technician near mississauga?
> it makes noises when the volume is fully up, like white noise. clean and dirty channels.
> ...



Hey Tom,
I'm in Scarborough. Feel free to give me a buzz.
416-298-4133 x2308

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Martin Newall is in Markham: 905/472-6394, [email protected]


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

bolero said:


> there is a great guy on lakeshore, right across from "the guitar shop" in port credit
> 
> called "Alpha Electronics"
> 
> ...


Dropped it off at his place today, Gonna pick it up friday. He liked the amp too, he plugged in one of his mp3's into it and said it sounded massive haha.


FortinAmps said:


> Hey Tom,
> I'm in Scarborough. Feel free to give me a buzz.
> 416-298-4133 x2308
> 
> ...


A little out of my neck of the woods in winter time. I put my car away so i bus around town now heh.
Next time though!


----------



## Vette1974 (Mar 20, 2014)

I took my tube amp to Alpha Electronics...going in there your kind of rolling your eyes..but this guy is good ...knows his crap....and had my Amp repaired and returned in two days...all other places I went to we're 5 weeks return time...yep 5 weeks...anyway price was very good and awesome work...

this guys a good choice...


----------

